# carmarthen car show



## mondeodragon (Mar 11, 2007)

FOR ANY MORE INFO PLEASE CONTACT GORDON

[email protected]

OR 07843 005 395

OR GTECTUNING.CO.UK


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice, I think I might turn up if I'm free 

U from this area then mondeodragon?


----------



## mondeodragon (Mar 11, 2007)

yer i'm in Llanelli.
public is free entry, show cars are 3 pound per car


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Are you part of the organisation team MD?


----------



## mondeodragon (Mar 11, 2007)

no, just spreading the word, more info can be got from Gordon, (he's organising it) on 07843 005 395 or at gtectuning.co.uk

was thinking it may be a good show for a trade stand for you. speak to Gordon he can sort something out if you're interested


----------



## mondeodragon (Mar 11, 2007)

shows tomorrow if anyone going


----------



## mondeodragon (Mar 11, 2007)

the Clubs that are attending as far as i have been made aware 

G-TEC TUNING 
wild west crew 
hill billy racers 
pm-cc 
japcarscymru 
teamosaka 
sw-cc 
street style automotive 
south wales fords 
ford rsoc 
performance wales 
t.c.c 
corsa c owners 
south wales bmw oc 
modified cars cymru 
modz-xtreme 
torque wales 
superior rides 
mondeo M.E.G 
ht tuning 
rst owners club 
rebel motorsport 
south wales scoobies 
grass track cars 
auto grass cars 
south wales pugs 
llandysul motor club 
clio sport 
blue oval owners club 
overboost 
ash and emma 
west wales buggies 
scooter club 
sonic frontier 

plus many individuals displaying or show-shineing 

TRADERS 

DPW tools 
***** and Span 
Neat Seats 
16,17,18 imports 
Dave Coe motorsport 
RJ autos 
G.L.C imports 
Overboost (sponcer of the sound off comp) 
RAC 
Gravells 
ACM entertainment (bouncy castles) 
Red Dragon Automotive 
J.S engineering 

possibly 

welsh dragon trailers 

Displays 

Road Saftey display trailer 
fire brigade display trailer 
kidwelly fire engines 
fire smashed car demo trailer 
trading standards 
drink driving simulator 
drink driving trailer 
cctv camera van on display 
speed camera van on display 
police cars on display 
air ambulance display trailer 
police helicopter 
poss if passing the air ambulance 
colig sir gar 
army recruitment team (with tank) 
swansea instutute of motorsport 
county council drug campaign trailer


----------

